

Extremly Clear and Intuitive Explanation of P vs. NP Problem - dreamsparks
http://carlcheo.com/compsci#p-vs-np

======
vivaldifan
The "is human too dumb" theory is intriguing. Reminds me of this article -
[http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolu...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolution-1.html). Imagine machine or alien that is far more intelligent than
us that they see us like how we see ants.

------
danielmiessler
Well done. Here was my attempt at the same:

[https://danielmiessler.com/study/pvsnp/](https://danielmiessler.com/study/pvsnp/)

~~~
vivaldifan
Great. I think it would be better if you visualize the travelling salesman
problem and watermelon problem.

------
apricot
Interesting, but the jump from "if we knew how to fold proteins, we could cure
cancer" will have any biologist twitching violently.

